# Share a little about yourself :)



## Laura2919

I thought it would be nice to get to know you all better.. Post away :) make me feel better lol.. 

Name: Laura
Age: 24
Background: I have twin girls who will be 3 in January, I have been single for 6 weeks now. Its had its ups and downs but I know why I am single and I am happy with my choices. 
I have a wonderful support network, good friends, even greater family. 
I love to bake, hence the avatar.. When I am in the kitchen making something new or thinking of a new idea its like I am transported to my own little world. I have done very little in 6 weeks due to everything thats been going on as I was also made redundant but I shall be back and making some fabby cakes soon... 

Tell me about you.... :)


----------



## Mally01

Name : Malaika (parents lived overseas in the 70's and it's swhalei for 'my angel')
Age: 38
Background: Never married. Was with someone for 10 years prior to being with FOB. Never really wanted to settle down or have kids as was getting my teaching qualifications and being a bit too career minded. Got great supportive parents and sibling and network of friends which has been a life saver last three weeks. Was with FOB for two years, both happy, things were great until I told him I was pregnant (suffered from endometriosis for years so this was a bit unexpected for us both), he told me he had a daughter who died age 5, said he couldn't cope with another child and treated me so badly, I had to finish with him. This was 3 weeks ago.We text occasionally and he says he is suicidal at the moment but he won't let me help him or get involved. Despite all this drama, I am really happy about the baby and that is what gets me through most days. I am really looking forward to being a Mummy and the future with my LO. 

Laura I LOVE baking cakes too, especially random flavoured cupcakes! Last batch I made was mandarin orange and bitter chocolate..yummy!


----------



## mkm1083

Name: Mary
Age: 28
Background: Single mommy to two rambunctious completely out-of-control toddlers. :haha: The sperm donor (can't really think the the SOB as anything more than that) has been out of the picture since before the youngest was born. I'm an accountant, currently studying for the CPA exam (1 section down and 3 to go), very much career-minded, will be pursuing my master's in taxation sooner rather than later. I am not domestic at all. Absolutely zero skill at managing a household. Just started dating really great guy. First "Facebook Official" relationship in over 2 years. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Ohhh Mally they sound lush!! I just did some Halloween ones... with raspberry sauce.


----------



## Lemonflower

Name: Hayley
Age: 24
Background: I am 16 weeks pregnant and my ex fiancé who had only proposed to me 3 months before left me and bought his own house 3 weeks ago. This baby was planned and I have pcos which means it's a miracle I conceived naturally. He's now threatening joint custody.
Really heartbroken and scared I thought I'd come here to see if anyone is/has been in the same situation and how you cope being a single mum.


----------



## Laura2919

Lemonflower said:


> Name: Hayley
> Age: 24
> Background: I am 16 weeks pregnant and my ex fiancé who had only proposed to me 3 months before left me and bought his own house 3 weeks ago. This baby was planned and I have pcos which means it's a miracle I conceived naturally. He's now threatening joint custody.
> Really heartbroken and scared I thought I'd come here to see if anyone is/has been in the same situation and how you cope being a single mum.

You can cope. :) you will find ways to do it


----------



## moomin_troll

name: kimberley
age:23

background: well ive been a single mum for almost a year now, im a single mum because my oh died.
ive got a 3yr old zane whos the double of his dad and he drives me crazy. my youngest is corey whos almost 3 months now.
ive just bought a house and moving on friday and i havent even started to pack yet :wacko:
i dont have much support but im getting there


----------



## Rhio92

Name: Rhiannon 
Age: 19
Background: Been on and off with FOB for over a year, but I class myself as being single for a year because the last year (and the whole relationship) was full of abuse, him sleeping about, and having him arrested a number of times.
My son Connor is almost 1 :dance: And I'm another baker! (and cook!) I love baking, brownies are my speciality. I also looove cooking, my best are spicy beef stews :) 
I'm in a bad place atm, so don;t do much, but my heart's healing, soon I'll be back to my normal self I hope!

:rain:


----------



## Isabellaa.

Name: Isabella
Age: 21
Background: I have a nearly 12 month old, her Father left me and moved to America (from the UK) before I even knew I was pregnant, and I send him pictures of her sometimes, but I don't think he cares much. Anyway, I found out I was pregnant and my family wasn't very supportive at first, apart from my father who had cancer and unfortunately passed away peacefully about 2 months before I had Sophia. But now they're pretty supportive of me and Sophia. :)


----------



## tina_h75

Name: Tina 
Age: 36
I have just found out that my husband has been cheating on me and I am very recently single. I was with him for 10 yrs and married for 6 yrs and our children are aged 3, 2 and 1. My head is still spinning and I am feeling detached from everything at the moment but trying so hard to get through this. Big milestone today - I haven't cried for 2 days!!!


----------



## Laura2919

:hugs: everyone!!


----------



## teal

This was a nice idea for a thread :hugs: 

I don't want to post my name and age :haha: but I'm mid twenties :D I have a lovely little boy who is 19.5 months old. My ex broke up with me when I was 4 weeks pregnant and I haven't seen him since. Pregnancy wasn't planned but very much wanted and loved from the first sight of that second line!! I can cook but I can't bake :haha: I have a degree in Chemistry and hoping to go back for a post grad within the next few years. At the moment I'm working part time in a job that has nothing to do with my degree xx


----------



## stevon111

Name: Steven
from: whitley bay , newcastle UK

Background: I used to be on here a while back with My Xgf when she was pregnant but i got cheated on when my little girl turned 3 weeks old so im now single. im a proud Father to a lovely little girl called Faye who is now 9 Months old. :)
I work for Orange so any problems with phones or anything then im your Man :)
i see my daughter twice per week 1 day over weekend and the other day is through the week im very protective father i must admit also


----------



## jaytee146

Jessica
24
Single since conception:haha: My lo just turned a month old yesterday :headspin: FOB doesn't know her name, birthday, or what she looks like... we're going to court so hopefully the fact that he doesn't know these things will help tons when the day comes. I have an overbearing ( I guess out of love) Mom and a traditional family that believes marriage comes first. So I find myself constantly standing my ground as to why I was in a relationship for all that time got engaged, set the wedding date, placed invitations ect. and no husband (HE's An A-HOLE) ! I'm starting to find my way though, and my lo is happy and healthy... couldn't ask for more :)


----------



## SophiasMummy

Amy
21
I have a gorgeous lil girl called sophia who is 1 in 10 days, I was told I couldnt get pregnant but 4 months after I met LOs dad had the best surprise of my life when I found out I was pregnant, FOB was excited aswell, but refused to respect my wishes of not telling anyone until after my 12 week scan and we started falling out because he wanted us to move near his family which is an hour away from my family and friends etc, anyway we broke up when I was 11 weeks pregnant, he refused to talk to me or help me out finacially with stuff for LO, hes still not paid a penny to this day. Anyway I love my single life with my baby girl and wouldnt change her for the world, everyday over this past year has been the best day of my life now I have my daughter. Before I fell pregnant I was a horse rider for a living, I havent sat on a horse since the day I found out I was pregnant, cant wait to get back in the saddle in a couple years and to take LO riding for the first time in the next couple months just hopes she loves it as much as me x


----------



## Laura2919

stevon111 said:


> Name: Steven
> from: whitley bay , newcastle UK
> 
> Background: I used to be on here a while back with My Xgf when she was pregnant but i got cheated on when my little girl turned 3 weeks old so im now single. im a proud Father to a lovely little girl called Faye who is now 9 Months old. :)
> *I work for Orange so any problems with phones or anything then im your Man *i see my daughter twice per week 1 day over weekend and the other day is through the week im very protective father i must admit also

:thumbup: Any good with Iphones?


----------



## stacey&bump

name : stacey
age: 21
background: i have a beautiful 13 month old daughter eabha lily. i left her father officially a few weeks ago because of his drinking. He doesnt drink often but when he does he is a complete a**hole ! he wasnt supportive of me and kept hurting us over and over ! Myself and my daughter are currently living with my mother until we get our own place and im doing a childcare early years course so i can work full time , get a good career so me and my daughter are financially stable. All i want is the best for my daughter and aslong as shes happy, Im happy ! Some days are hard as I feel like a failure that eabha comes from a broken home but I know she will be much better off with a single happy mom rather than being with her father and being constantly unhappy and feeling let down


----------



## Happy

Name: Charlene
Age: 30

Im a single parent because my husband cheated on me 3 months after our wedding in March this year. I cant start divorce proceedings until March 2012 as we have to married a year under UK law, I cant belive something like this has happened to me but I know we will be fine. 

I work in marketing and I have thrown myself into my career since this happened, im going to be studying for my CIM diploma shortly to make sure I create a good life for our daughter. OH is not too interested in seeing our 2yr old, he is having a major mid life crisis at 42 and decided single life suits him better.


----------



## sarahxx

Sarah
18
I have a gorgeous little girl who is 1 in just under 3 weeks, and I have been single since she was about 6 weeks old due to her father basically acting like a waste of space. I work in a pub at night, but I am planning to train as a nurse as of next September, can't wait to get my little brain working again! I don't cook or bake :( my best dish is spaghetti bolognese, how embarrassing :blush: but I am planning to make an attempt at baking a birthday cake for Summer - accident waiting to happen?


----------



## Rhio92

sarahxx said:


> Sarah
> 18
> I have a gorgeous little girl who is 1 in just under 3 weeks, and I have been single since she was about 6 weeks old due to her father basically acting like a waste of space. I work in a pub at night, but I am planning to train as a nurse as of next September, can't wait to get my little brain working again! I don't cook or bake :( my best dish is spaghetti bolognese, how embarrassing :blush: but I am planning to make an attempt at baking a birthday cake for Summer - accident waiting to happen?

:shock: Your LO's birthday isn't 13th November is it? x


----------



## sarahxx

Rhio92 said:


> sarahxx said:
> 
> 
> Sarah
> 18
> I have a gorgeous little girl who is 1 in just under 3 weeks, and I have been single since she was about 6 weeks old due to her father basically acting like a waste of space. I work in a pub at night, but I am planning to train as a nurse as of next September, can't wait to get my little brain working again! I don't cook or bake :( my best dish is spaghetti bolognese, how embarrassing :blush: but I am planning to make an attempt at baking a birthday cake for Summer - accident waiting to happen?
> 
> :shock: Your LO's birthday isn't 13th November is it? xClick to expand...

Ah yes it is, just looked at your ticker and your LO's is aswell, they're birthday twins! Bet you can't wait, I feel so organised because I've actually finished birthday shopping :smug: what are you getting him?x


----------



## Rhio92

sarahxx said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahxx said:
> 
> 
> Sarah
> 18
> I have a gorgeous little girl who is 1 in just under 3 weeks, and I have been single since she was about 6 weeks old due to her father basically acting like a waste of space. I work in a pub at night, but I am planning to train as a nurse as of next September, can't wait to get my little brain working again! I don't cook or bake :( my best dish is spaghetti bolognese, how embarrassing :blush: but I am planning to make an attempt at baking a birthday cake for Summer - accident waiting to happen?
> 
> :shock: Your LO's birthday isn't 13th November is it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes it is, just looked at your ticker and your LO's is aswell, they're birthday twins! Bet you can't wait, I feel so organised because I've actually finished birthday shopping :smug: what are you getting him?xClick to expand...

Aww cute! :D Connor's getting a ball pit from me and some clothes, and my mums getting him a ride on thing :) Also getting him some books. I've nearly done his birthday shopping, not just trying to organise his little party :haha: What've you got your LO? Is she having a party? x


----------



## sarahxx

I don't know anyone with a baby :( apart from my sister, or even with young kids so I can't really do a party, it's so sad! I think if it's not gone really cold by then we're going to take the babies to the zoo, but if it's freezing then I've got no idea what to do?
I've got her a garage and an activity table, then just some bits really! I reaaally wanted a ball pit but I live with my mum and she's moaning about toys being everywhere so I had to give up on that idea, thinking of moving out to get more toy space.. 
I'm nowhere near organised enough to plan a party anyway, are you having it in your house or a hall?


----------



## Laura2919

sarahxx said:


> I don't know anyone with a baby :( apart from my sister, or even with young kids so I can't really do a party, it's so sad! I think if it's not gone really cold by then we're going to take the babies to the zoo, but if it's freezing then I've got no idea what to do?
> I've got her a garage and an activity table, then just some bits really! I reaaally wanted a ball pit but I live with my mum and she's moaning about toys being everywhere so I had to give up on that idea, thinking of moving out to get more toy space..
> I'm nowhere near organised enough to plan a party anyway, are you having it in your house or a hall?

Just wrap up extra warm.... Hope they both have fantastic days.


----------



## sarahxx

Aw thankyou  I know, think I'm going to put about five pairs of tights on her on the day! Saying that, it might still be this weird warmish weather, in which case we are sorted!


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah, I am sure you will have fun no matter what the temp. Have fun :)


----------



## sophie0909uk

Name : Sophie
Age : 20
Background: I have been a single mum for almost a year now, lo's dad passed away before Archie was born, so its just been me & him. Its been hard, but you learn to cope.

I am hoping to get into the funeral directors buisness, but its proving hard to get into :(. I am thinking of putting Archie into nursery a few days a week while i get a part time job. Also looking for a place of our own, as we live with my parents at the moment. x


----------



## dustbunny

Name: Laura!
Age: 23
Background:
I was with FOB from January to August, the first half I was on antidepressants due to Uni stress and a very bad breakup [oh I do champion service in finding the most pathetic men] which, in retrospect, the FOB didn't understand or appreciate. I graduated in July with a 2:1 in photography and am in the beginning stages of setting up my own business. I am generally a crafty person so enjoy making bits and bobs as well as being a writer [am in the process of writing a novel]. 
The FOB is a waste of space who relies too heavily on his mother to fight his battles for him. I had an elected termination at 19 because the baby had not developed properly and the father had F'd off. My ex and FOB this time proceeded to drop that into convo with his mother who spoke to me about it. When I spoke to FOB about it all he denied he had even said anything... lying about that is something I truly can not forgive. I have since blocked him on my phone [he can still leave me voicemail but... surprise surprise I doubt he has even phoned!] because I cant be dealing with his shit, ditto to his mothers number. 
I am a carer for my nan who has dementia and occasionally look after my sister who has ME on her bad days. I have a job waiting as a HCA from April although at the moment I am unemployed but work as a volunteer at my local hospital re: dementia and alzheimer's care. 
As of TODAY.. I truely consider myself a single parent and am going forward with the support of my sister [numero uno birthing partner and generally amazing best friend] and my mother.


----------



## MissRhead

Name: Sophie
Age: 20 (nearly 21!) 
Background: FOB was my childhood sweetheart, we where engaged and had LO. We didnt work out, due to him cheating/lying so we broke up last year. We are still friends and he spends as much time as he can with LO when hes home. My LO is 21 months old :) 
Oh and hey everyone ! xx


----------



## melly4390

Name: kelli
Age:33
Background: im a single mum have an 11 yr old daughter and am 14 weeks pregnant, FOB left me about 3/4 weeks ago. we found out i was pregnant at 5 weeks and where both happy we hadnt been trying as such we were goin with wot will be will be, have known eachother all our lifes. He was hard to live with when he was drunk which was every weekend used to shout at me alot till i was sat in a corner of the kitchen crying (this would go on for hrs) he would always make me feel it was my fault. yes he has stress in his life and while i was with him i did end up feeling it was my fault that i had said or did something i shudnt and it got him cross, now i no it wasnt me it was him. 
Anyway he wants nothing to do with me or my baby and has said some horrible things so here i am pregnant and alone but hey it cud be worse i cud still be that girl sat in the corner of the kitchen cryin cos he is screaming and hitting things infront of me


----------



## AppleBlossom

Name: Becki
Age: 22
Background: I have a three year old daughter called Grace. I've been split from FOB since Jan 09, he left me for another man. I have amazing family and friends that help me out, I'd be lost without them! I love to write and I'm currently working on a novel which I hope to send out to publishers early next year :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Name : Gemma
Age : 26
Background:
I was with FOB for 6 months before I fell pregnant with James. It was a massive surprise as I have PCOS and was told I would struggle to conceive even with IVF. We were engaged and planning to marry but postponed the wedding when I found out I was pregnant as I didn't want to have the wedding with a big bump! When I was 24 weeks pregnant he got really drunk and put me in a headlock. I made excuses for him because of him being drunk and although I kicked him out for 2 days I let him back. Fast forward to James being 3 months old and he slammed me into a wall while we were arguing about his other son. I left the next day and havn't looked back. He decided a few months back that he wanted nothing more to do with James. He agreed to change his name to my surname and have heard nothing from him since. He hasn't seen James since a few days after I left. He still sees his other son. I have been single since November last year asides from a very brief relationship. Mostly it doesn't bother me but sometimes it gets a little lonely. I am a children's nurse and work full time. I have great support from my parents. I love to cook and am quite good at it. Rubbish at baking though! I'm quite creative but don't often have the money to indulge in it. Most recently made a scrapbook of my best friend's hen party as a gift for her wedding last weekend. James is now 2 years old and is so funny. Hes getting to be a proper little chatterbox now and is a real mummys boy :)


----------



## Brionybaby

Name: Briony
Age: 18
!ackground: Been single since may 2010, F0B is basically a waste of space, I don't understand how anyone can be the way he is when he has a beautiful daughter :( the past year has been the hardest but most rewarding and amazing year with my little princess :) just me and her against the world :) xx


----------



## xxchloexx

Just realised i posted in wrong place , sorry guys ignore this post...


----------



## stephanie20

Name: Stephanie
Age: 20
I am 26 weeks pregnant and split from the FOB when i was about 10 weeks pregnant because he couldn't deal with it even though he told me he wanted a baby :/ things have been hard with him during the pregnancy, I never stopped him coming from the scans but I think he has decided he doesn't want to be involved and is doing anything to keep from paying for her. Pfft. 90 days and counting til I can see my baba <3


----------



## bambinoccino

I'm in my early 20's have two girls my eldest is very nearly 4 and my youngest is 19 months. 

They both have different Dad's and I've been a single parent (2nd time round) on the 30th september! 

I cannot cook at all, in fact I fail at anything domesticated, I'm in quite a bad place mentally and have been for a few years so currently I just try to focus on getting through the day unharmed :)


----------



## Laura2919

bambinoccino said:


> I'm in my early 20's have two girls my eldest is very nearly 4 and my youngest is 19 months.
> 
> They both have different Dad's and I've been a single parent (2nd time round) on the 30th september!
> 
> I cannot cook at all, in fact I fail at anything domesticated, I'm in quite a bad place mentally and have been for a few years so currently I just try to focus on getting through the day unharmed :)

I had to read your signature twice. It made me chuckle.... :rofl:


----------



## angelpkj

name;paula
age;23
background;been officially a single mum since last dec when i was 5 months preg,OH left me and asked me to move out-he didn't want the baby,baby was born in april,gave it another go cause he did change,soon as i got back with him he fucked me and my son about so i left july 1st for good,havent spoken to FOB since 15th july and he hasnt seen his son since end of june but wouldnt change how things are i love it being just me and my little man,fob just brought stress and negativity to our relationship


----------

